# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) حلول جميع اعطال النوكيا هنا

## mohamed73

*1110* *SIM SOLUTION   
RINGER SOLUTION   
ON OFF SWITCH SOLUTION*       *CHARGE SOLUTION*      *CAR PROBLEM SOLUTION   
HP SPEAKER SOLUTION *    *1110*  *MIC SOLUTION   
LOCAL MODE SOLUTION *  *EARPIECE SOLUTION  *   *1200*  * CHARGE SOLUTION   
KEYPAD SOLUTION   
LCD SO;UTION  *   *LIGHTS SOLUTION   
MIC SOLUTION   
POWER SOLUTION *   *SIM SOLUTION   
SPEAKER SOLUTION   
TEST MODE SOLUTION *        *1650*  *DISPLAY LIGHTS SOLUTION   
POWER SWITCH SOLUTION *          **  *RINGER SOLUTION   
TEST MODE SOLUTION *     *2600*  *BUZZER SOLUTION   
CAR PROBLEM SOLUTION *     *CHARGE PROBLEM SOLUTION   
LCD SOLUTION *  *LIGHTS SOLUTION   
TEST MODE SOLUTION *

----------


## mohamed73

*2610*  *AUDIO TROUBLE SOLUTION   
CAR PROBLEM SOLUTION *    *CHARGE PROBLEM SOLUTION   
LCD SOLUTION *  *CHARGE PROBLEM SOLUTION   
LCD SOLUTION *   *MIC SOLUTION   
TEST MODE SOLUTION *

----------


## mohamed73

*2630*   *POWER SOLUTION*     *TEST MODE*         *2650*  *CAR PROBLEM SOLUTION   
DISPLAY PROBLEM SOLUTION *     *HEADSET PROBLEM SOLUTION   
LIGHTS PROBLEM SOLUTION *    *MIC PROBLEM SOLUTION   
RINGER PROBLEM   
SIM PROBLEM SOLUTION *

----------


## mohamed73

*2660*  *LIGHTS PROBLEM SOLUTION   
SIM SOLUTION *    *2760*  *CHARGE PROBLEM   
SIM PROBLEM SOLUTION *    *3100  ANTENNA SOLUTION   
BLUE LCD  *  *CHARGE PROBLEM   
LCD LIGHT *  *LCD   
LOCAL MODE *     *POWER PROBLEM SOLUTION   
BUZZER PROBLEM *    *SIM TRACK   
SIM PROBLEM   SIM PROBLEM  *

----------


## mohamed73

*3110*  *SPEAKER   
SIM *  *POWER SOLUTION   
MMC SOLUTION *   *MIC SOLUTION   
LIGHTS PROBLEM *    *LIGHTS2   
KEYPAD PROBLEM SOLUTION *  *EAR SPEAKER WAY*     *DISPLAY1 *   *DISPLAY2   
CHARGE1 *  DISPLAY2   
DISPLAY3

----------


## mohamed73

*1600*  *BUZZER   
CHARGE PROBLEM *  *KEYPAD PROBLEM SOLUTION   
LCD LIGHT *  
LCD PROBLEM   
LIGHTS PROBLEM      *SIM PROBLEM   
HANDSFREE   
TEST MODE *

----------


## mohamed73

*3200*  *CAMERA PROBLEM   
CHARGE PROBLEM *       **  *CHARGE PROBLEM 2   
DISPLAY PROBLEM *   *KEYPAD PROBLEM   
LCD SOLUTION *   *LIGHTS PROBLEM   
LOCAL MODE *    _POWER SOLUTION   
RINGER SOLUTION   
SIM SOLUTION _

----------


## mohamed73

*3220 
CAMERA SOLUTION   
CHARGE SOLUTION *

----------


## mohamed73

*HEADSET SOLUTION   
KEYPAD SOLUTION *  *LCD SOLUTION   
LED SOLUTION *  *LCD 2   
LOCAL MODE *  *MIC1   
MIC2 *    *POWER SOLUTION   
SIM SOLUTION *

----------


## mohamed73

*3230*   *CAMERA SOLUTION*  **    *EARPIECE SOLUTION   
HANG SOLUTION *   *HEADSET SOLUTION   
JOYSTICK SOLUTION *   *AUDIO SOLUTION   
KEYPAD/JOYSTICK *   KEYPAD   
KEYPAD2    *KEYPAD3   
LCD LIGHTS *   *LCD1   
LCD2   
LCD3 *   LED SOLUTION   *POWER SOLUTION   
SPEAKER *

----------


## mohamed73

3250 
SIM PROBLEM SOLUTION   
SIGNAL SOLUTION              *POWER SOLUTION   
MMC SOLUTION1   
MMC SOLUTION2 *  *MIC SOLUTION   
LCD SOLUTION *  *EARPIECE SOLUTION   
CHARGING SOLUTION *  *CAMERA SOLUTION   
BLUETOOTH SOLUTION *  *KEYPAD SOLUTION   
DISPLAY SOLUTION *

----------


## mohamed73

*3650 
BLANK LCD   
BLANK LCD2 *  CAMERA SOLUTION   
DISPLAY PROBLEM    *HEADSET PROBLEM SOLUTION   
KEYPAD SOLUTION *  *LCD PROBLEM   
LED PROBLEM*    *MIC PROBLEM SOLUTION   
MMC PROBLEM *  *POWER SWITCH PROBLEM   
POWER SWITCH PROBLEM2 *   *SIM PROBLEM   
SPEAKER PROBLEM *    *VIBRA PROBLEM SOLUTION   
WHITE SCREEN PROBLEM *

----------


## mohamed73

__________________     This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1280x1024 and weights 117KB.

----------


## mohamed73

__________________             
__________________    *  
_____________    
_     *     
__________________    
________________        *NOKIA 3110C LIGHT WAYS*

----------


## mohamed73

*NOKIA 3110C ON/OFF WAYS*    
__________________      *NOKIA 2660 CHARGING WAYS*   
__________________   
NOKIA 2660 LIGHT WAYS   
__________________         *NOKIA 2660 SIMWAYS*  
__________________      *NOKIA 5310 SIM WAYS*    
__________________    *NOKIA 1600 BUZZER OR EAR WAYS*   
__________________   *NOKIA 6233 SIM WAYS*   
_________________    
NOKIA N73 SPEAKER AND MIC WAYS  
__________________          *NOKIA 3110C DISPLAY WAYS*   
__________________       *NOKIA 6270 MIC EMI SHOTING METHODE*      *NOKIA 3110C MIC EMI SHOTING*   
__________________        *NOKIA 3110C SIM EMI SHOTING*  
__________________   *NOKIA 6270 DISPLAY WAYS*   
__________________  *NOKIA 6280 DISPALY WAYS HERE*  
__________________   *NOKIA N70 MIC EMI SHOTING METHODE HERE*  
__________________      *NOKIA N76 MMC WAYS*    
_____________

----------


## mohamed73

*NOKIA 8600 DISPALY OR SIM WAYS     
__________________    NOKIA N70 ON/OFF WAYS   
___________       
N73 Front Camera  
__________________  
N73 Memory Card  
__________________*      
N73 Joystick  
__________________    
N73 White Display Hang  
__________________  
5310 Display Ways  
__________________     
N70   
_________________          
6630  
__________________   
N95

----------


## mohamed73

*N91 WHITE SCREEN HANG   
__________________   
n95 camera solution  
__________________*     *6300 camera solution  
__________________    * 
6300 lcd ways   
__________________  
6131 ear speaker solution   
__________________       
N95 Vİbrating Circuİt   
__________________  
E51 lcd ic jumper  
__________________   
5610 lcd & key  
__________________     
6300 sim solution  
__________________     
e51 keypad ic

----------


## mohamed73

*3110 keypad solution  
__________________   
N95 Audio Way And Solution  
__________________   
5700 mic jumper  
__________________  
e65 offline mode solution  
__________________*     *6630-Charge fast finish  
________________   
6630-Bt Problem  
__________________   
N91-Not Charging   
__________________      *   
3110 ear   
__________________   *Nokia N95 Charge ways.....   
_________________    *    
__________________     
n76 mmc

----------


## mohamed73

*Nokia 3110c Power On/off Ways Here  
__________________  
Nokia 3110c On Off Way  
__________________   
Nokia N70 Mic Solution   
__________________*     *Nokia 6233 Bsi Ways  
__________________    
5200 powerkey   
__________________     
n73 solution  
__________________      
6233 lcd  
__________________  
6131  
__________________       
6233 Audio Ways  
__________________    
E61 Network Problem  
__________________  
E61 Lcd Ways  
__________________  
6300 bluetooth solution  
__________________    
N73 Momory Card Solution  
__________________       
3500 mic   
_______________   
N80 White Screen Hang Solution  
__________________       
N91 White Screen Solution   
_________________       * 
E60 White Screen Hang Solution   
__________________   
N73 White Screen Hang Solution   
__________________

----------


## mohamed73

*6630 White Screen Hang Solution   
__________________  
680 White Screen Hang Solution  
__________________*      
6630 unable to perform bluetooth operation" SOLUTION!   
__________________   
3110C DISPLAY WAY   * 6280 camera dont work   
__________________  
5200/5300 Charging way.   
__________________    
5200/5300 SD card jumper.   
__________________     * 
5310 Buzzer Way.        3110C Display way   
__________________    *3230 Joystick Way   
__________________   * 
3230 Keypad Diagram.   
__________________ 
3230 Speaker Way   
__________________      
Whitescreen N73   
__________________        
6630 charging  
__________________   
6280 charging   
__________________       
____________   
N95 No LED/Light on both lcd and keypad      
N5310 Charging Ways   
__________________     
Nokia 6263 Buzzer way   
__________________  
6263 Side + key board jumper   
__________________

----------


## mohamed73

*N70 Camera Track and ways  
__________________
70 Error Sycnc solution   
__________________*      *5500 Display IC jumper.   
__________________     
5500 Display Way.   
__________________     * 
00 Keypad IC jumper.   
__________________      *6300 ringer ways/capacitor connection   
__________________    
6085 Mic Way.   
__________________  
6300   
__________________    
6230 Aci Wayes   
__________________    
6267 Buzzer way   
__________________   
6267 Charger way 
__________________      
6267 Power way & jumper  
__________________       
6267 Volume & camera jumper   
__________________        
6270 Display IC Jumper   
__________________   
6270 fake charging   
__________________         
6270 Keypad IC Jumper   
__________________       *       
6270 Network Filters   
__________________   *6270 microfone & JUMPER   
__________________ 
6280 Keypad not working   
__________________*     *     
ommon 6600 joystick up and left not function  
__________________     *

----------


## mohamed73

*6300 & 3110 LCD light   
__________________ 
6300 Charger way  
__________________*     *6300 display ic*  * *  * __________________*    * 6300 Display way*  * *  * __________________*    * 6300 fake charging*  * *  * __________________*    
6300 Not power On Only Blue LED  
__________________  *6300 only light sloution*  * *  * __________________*   * 6300 Ringer*  * *  * __________________*    * 6300 Speaker way*  * *  * __________________*        
n73 front camera ic jumper 
__________________ 
6300 Speaker way  
__________________   
n73 front camera ic jumper

----------


## mohamed73

*Nokia N770 Mic Solution   
__________________*    *N73 whitescreen hang tested*    
__________________  *n70 auto on/off solution*   
__________________    *N81 Top Board key prob solution*   
__________________    *n73 mmc prob solution   
__________________   5310 light solution   
__________________    5610 vol+ key not working solution   
__________________     N81 boot problem solution   
__________________      6233 on/off switch jumper   
__________________    N73 unable to perform bluetooth *

----------


## mohamed73

*n78 mic prob solution   
__________________*    *N73 joystick prob solution   
__________________   6300 light prob   
__________________  *  *  
__________________       
______________  6300 auto charging prob   
__________________     e65 led light   
__________________   n95 mic prob   
__________________ n95 camera solution   
__________________      E90 bluetooth solution   
_________*

----------


## mohamed73

*e90 mic solution   
__________________*      
__________________  *n78 lcd ways*  * *  * __________________*    *n78 charge ways*  
__________________ *N95 LIGHT SOLUTION P1*  
________________   *N95 LIGHT SOLUTION P2*  
__________________      *N80 white screen solution*  
__________________   *N 95 not charging solution.*  
__________________         *signal prob n72 and 70*  
__________________   *5310 XpressMusic Camera on standby mode*

----------


## mohamed73

*N73 all keypad not working solution 100% working*      *5610 ON/OF*  
__________________   *E50 SIM SOLUTION*  
__________________  *5200 LIGHT SOLUTION*  
__________________       *6131 LIGHT SOLUTION*  
__________________ *6233 LIGHT SOLUTION*  
__________________    *6270 LIGHT SOLUTION*  
_________________     *6680 LIGHT SOLUTION*  
__________________   *N70 LIGHT SOLUTION*  
__________________       *N73 LIGHT SOLUTION*

----------


## mohamed73

*N6270 NO SIGNAL   
__________________   N6233-6234 NO SIGNAL   
__________________*  *.*   *N5500 SIGNAL SOL   
__________________   *  *N3250 SIGNAL SOL  *

----------


## mohamed73

*N6233 AUDIO WAYS*  
__________________   *N6233 AUDIO WAYS 1* 
__________________    *N70 ON/OFF WAYS*  
__________________  *N6233 AUDIO WAYS 2*  
__________________          *N93 NETWORK SOLUTION*  
__________________   *N73 SIGNAL SOLUTION*

----------


## mohamed73

*N6630 NO SIGNAL   
______________ N91 NO SIGNAL   
__________________*     *N80 SIGNAL SOLUTION   
__________________    N71 NO SIGNAL   
__________________     *     *N70 NO SIGNAL*  
__________________   *N70-N72 SIGNAL SOLUTION*  
__________________    *N6680 NO SIGNAL*  
__________________         *N6280-6288 NO SIGNAL*  
__________________

----------


## mohamed73

*5610 hf SOLUTION   
______________   5200 mmc corrupt   
________________    6300 MMC Corrupt solution   
__________________   NOKIA 7373 audio   
__________________*        *nokia 3250 mmc*   
__________________

----------


## mohamed73

*e60 mic and ear ways   
__________________   e60 charge ways   
__________________*      *e60 ringer and vibra ways*

----------


## mohamed73

*n73 sim ways*  
__________________    *5610 . led .. LCD*  * *  * ________________*   * 6280 up volume not working*  * *  * __________________* * n95 video SOLUTION*  * *  * __________________*

----------


## mohamed73

*6500 charger not support   
__________________   61 localmode   
__________________   50 power on off   
__________________*      *6233 camera final solution*  
__________________     *6300 all solution*  
__________________   *5310.* **

----------


## mohamed73

*n82 mmc corrupt   
__________________ Nokia 6233 switch Volume Solution   
__________________  Nokia 7373 Charging Solutions   
__________________         Nokia 6300 and 3110c Mic Jumper   
__________________*

----------


## mohamed73

*6680 call failed solutions....    
__________________   5200 on off   
_________________    5310mic   
__________________      5500 on off (DCT 4)   
__________        3230 on off (DCT 4)    
__________________    7610 mmc corrupt (DCT 4)   
__________________*

----------


## mohamed73

*n73 fake charge   
__________________*      *Nokia 5200 Mismatch solutions..*  * *  * __________________*  * 5300 noice speaker... remove the capasitor...*  * *

----------


## mohamed73

*5310 on off jumper....   
__________________   6630 miss match solutions... make this jumper..,..    5610 on off jumper... 
jumper capasitor to ground   
__________________    6300 keypad problem....
check this component....        N70 Miss match Solutions.....
remove smps and made this jumper   
__________________   5300 cmt error sollution....      N70 Ape 2nd boot error...
remove ape regulator and make this jumping    NOKIA 6131 bluetooth Solution    
__________________   NOKIA 6233, 6234 bluetooth Solution    
__________________   NOKIA 6270 bluetooth Solution    
__________________*

----------


## mohamed73

*NOKIA 6280 bluetooth Solution*  
__________________    *NOKIA E50 bluetooth Solution*   
__________________  *NOKIA N70 bluetooth Solution*  
__________________   *NOKIA N91 bluetooth Solution*  
__________________ *NOKIA N93 bluetooth Solution*

----------


## mohamed73

*6300 full jumper 100%   
__________________    6300 mmc sulation.......   
__________________  n70 charging ways   
__________________   n70 sim ways   
__________________*

----------


## mohamed73

*n80 charging ways   
__________________   N73 New Back Camera Solution..   
__________________  6233 mmc solution   
__________________  6233 charger Not Supported 100% solution         5200,5300 power on solution   
__________________  convert 6682 t0 6681      NOKIA 5200,5300 bluetooth Solution   
__________________  NOKIA 6085, 6086 bluetooth Solution   
__________________     n91 charging ways   
__________________  n91 power key ways   
__________________  n91 vibrat ways   
__________________*

----------


## mohamed73

*n91 speaker ways*   
__________________   *e61 charge ways*   
__________________  *e61 power ways*   
__________________   *n70 mmc ways*   
__________________   *n70 lcdways 1*   
__________________   *n70 lcdways 2*    
__________________    
Nokia_5610_Rm-242_ChargeWays

----------


## mohamed73

__________________  
7610 keypad ic shorting    
__________________   *N95 network not found*

----------


## mohamed73

*n770        6280   
__________________    6233 Bluetooth solution   
__________________   
Nokia 6300 3110c MMc Corrupt Solution   
__________________  5200 light solution   
__________________   
6131 light solution   
__________________  6233 light solution   
__________________    6270   
__________________  
n73   
__________________ 
n95 light solution   
__________________*

----------


## mohamed73

*N73 LED solution   
__________________  
n73 network solution   
__________________ e60 on/off ways................   
__________________   n80   
__________________   6131   
__________________   6280   
__________________   n95   
__________________  n91       
Problems 
__________________   __________________*

----------


## mohamed73

*switch jumper::.. 
__________________   n70 full track ways     
__________________ 
5310 camera solution   
__________________   
N80 White Screen Solution!!!   
__________________ 
.  Solution for 6260 no ring tone   
__________________*

----------


## mohamed73

solution
__________________  
 solution
__________________   
no signal   
 signal
__________________        
 solution
__________________

----------


## mohamed73

*95 mmc solution         *

----------


## mohamed73

5300 Camera Solution
__________________     *3110c Solution*  
__________________  
 3110NETWORKSOLUTION
__

----------


## mohamed73

*NOKIA 6230i POWER ON/OFF WAYS 
__________________    
__________________ 
Nokia N70 Hf solutions 
__________________     
 Noia N91 hf solutions 
__________________    
Nokia N73 offline solution   *

----------


## mohamed73

Nokia 3110c camera solution
__________________  
6300 speaker way
__________________     
 6300 ringer

----------


## mohamed73

*3110c charging way.   *

----------


## mohamed73

*NOKIA 3110 C 
sim ic shorting try this solution 
test and post ur comment *

----------


## mohamed73

*6270 mic solution.     
  n70 charg.      
NEW NOKIA 2660or2760
INSERT SIM SOLUTION HERE              
NEW NOKIA 2660 CHARGING WAYS       
NEW NOKIA 2660 LIGHT WAYS HERE            
NEW NOKIA 5310 INSERT SIM SOLUTION HERE *

----------


## mohamed73

NOKIA 1600,1110 SPEAKER AND BUZZER WAYS

----------


## mohamed73

*3110 on off way.      
5200 5300 camera way.       
8600 sim driver shoting             
NOKIA N76 MMC ERRORS      
NOKKIA N770 MIC SOLUTION     *

----------


## mohamed73

*NOKIA 6233 AUDIO WAY         
NOKIA N70 CAMERA FLASH LIGHT PROBLEMS PLS TRY THIS SOLUTION   
NOKIA 6270 BLUE DISPLAY SOLUTION HERE    
1)CHANGE DISPLAY 
2)CHANGE STRIP OR CLEAN STRIP CONNECTOR 
3)CHECK RED or BLUE MARKED WAYS 
a)check C2406-------1.8 volt,C2407----------2.8 volt 
B)REMOVE THIS BOTH CAPACITOR 
same problem show?? 
CHANGE RED MARKED 2 EMI FILTER      
  MIC PROBLEM  
REMOVE thie ic and make jumper like this  
try this solution    
NOKIA 3110C DISPLAY SOLUTION HERE 
TRY and CHECK THIS SOLUTION 
COMMENT PLS *

----------


## mohamed73

*N73 Charge ways        
6300 LCD filter jumper    
3250 camera solution    
3250 lcd *

----------


## mohamed73

*5300 key board light ways   
5500 low ringer solution     
6233 audio           *

----------


## mohamed73

*6680 Bluetooth     
7370 Not charging     
E60 Sim way      
N70 N72 keypad ic's jumper       
n70 shows handfree mode    
7370 keypad ic's jumper    
N80 keypad ic's jumper   
N76 shorting and not power on      
N80 white screen sol.    
N72 charging sol    
6680 powe ways       
5200 / 5300 charging no responce      
5300 Mic Solution    
5300 Led Solution    
N91 Charging Ways    
nokia n91 earpiece wayes      
Nokia n91 power key wayes    
Nokia n91 vibra&ringer wayes *

----------


## mohamed73

*Nokia n91 offline     
N91 not charging     
  N91 buzer solution       
N91 buzer solution    
6131 bt Solution     
5200/5300 bt Solution *

----------


## mohamed73

*5200/5300 bt Solution    
6300 Mmc Sol....       
6300 Light Solution         
6300 Sim Solution    
n80 Mmc Solution    
n71 network solution     
  N70 N72 network solution       
6280 6288 network solution     
6300 power button ways *

----------


## mohamed73

* 
1200  
keypaid solution     
6670-7610 memory card solution.       
6300 charge not supported solution
Change R47K *

----------


## mohamed73

*                      
6610 LCD light solution *

----------


## mohamed73

nokia 6300 camera soulation

----------

